# transfer of gun ownership - protocol?



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm (in California and am) basically inheriting my Dad's 4 guns as he now has parkinsons and is in a senior home. My ex-uncle was starting to tell me about the 'pistol card' but I haven't had much time to look into it. I have the guns and ammo now and need to re-register them and get certified/trained. I've plinked several times in my life but really need to go thru a good gun safety course. What's my first step here? We have a local sport/guns/ammo store nearby and I'm planning to go there but is there anything I should do to prepare for that? I'm also thinking about getting trigger locks in the meantime since I don't have a safe big enough.

Also - if I had an intruder in the house and managed to get to one of the guns (legally reg to my dad) in time (which I doubt would happen) - would I legally be entitled to use them on a bad guy in my house?


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

u may want to check into ur local gun laws for that answer. altho I still dont think it legal to use an unreg-ed fire arm.


----------



## srt-in-it (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd rather take a gun charge and have my family alive and well instead of having them get hurt because I was scared I would get in trouble... Thats just me...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG! You don't need to register guns, thats unconstitutional, I can't believe people think thats a common norm across the country.. Usually that way of thinking is confined to to cities or counties, although New York State is like that and push it in the media like the common norm. Use a sporting/gun shop that caters to LAWenforcment that way you can make sure you know all YOUR LIABILITIES.. If you believe you should have to register arms or live in a Police State then by all means, but honestly thats why I went from Oklahoma to Idaho (Make My Day states~ w/in 10ft of my home and feel my lifes in danger, dial .357). *Alaska and Vermont have no license needed for concealed carry also the lowest crime rate in the nation!* All the other states have concealed permits if they allow it at all. Check your local CALIFORNIA GUN LAWS and STATE LEGISLATURE, if you don't agree find a STATE that operates how YOU want to LIVE... Dont just bow down, get your mind right.. . SORRY.. this is a soapbox issue for me I'm out.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> OMG! You don't need to register guns, thats unconstitutional, I can't believe people think thats a common norm across the country.. Usually that way of thinking is confined to to cities or counties, although New York State is like that and push it in the media like the common norm. Use a sporting/gun shop that caters to LAWenforcment that way you can make sure you know all YOUR LIABILITIES.. If you believe you should have to register arms or live in a Police State then by all means, but honestly thats why I went from Oklahoma to Idaho (Make My Day states~ w/in 10ft of my home and feel my lifes in danger, dial .357). *Alaska and Vermont have no license needed for concealed carry also the lowest crime rate in the nation!* All the other states have concealed permits if they allow it at all. Check your local CALIFORNIA GUN LAWS and STATE LEGISLATURE, if you don't agree find a STATE that operates how YOU want to LIVE... Dont just bow down, get your mind right.. . SORRY.. this is a soapbox issue for me I'm out.


HOOAH! :goodpost: I know this is right!
You don't have to get the pistol card unless yu intend to buy more pistols.
Also you don't need a carry permit to defend your home. A carry permit is strictly for driving around town with your biscuit.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll probably go in on Sat and get this started. Didn't figure I'd ever buy a gun but I'm sure not going to turn these down now that I have them. I just want to be legal enough in case I ever need to use them and to do some target shooting.

quote: (Make My Day states~ w/in 10ft of my home and feel my lifes in danger, dial .357). << I LOVE IT!!! LOL

Hmmm - my husband just forwarded me this email about the proposed Blair Holt Bill (this reflects some unhappiness with Obama's influence on this but I haven't made up my mind what I think of him so these are not my words but it would make a lot of people very unhappy):

Subject: If you own a gun you need to read this... NO BULL CRAP

If you voted for this S.O.B., I hope you are happy with this.

Hello! I received this from Bev Anderson who is the dispatcher for Pondera County Sheriff's Department. Please send this on to all on your list! Thank you, Lorna
One of my officers sent this out.

VERIFIED - TRUE by snopes.com

snopes.com: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act

As if we didn't have enough to get upset about! If you have a gun, I hope it isn't registered!

It begins... more Freedom gone... the right to protect yourself and your family gone! Now ALL GUNS must be listed on your next (2010) tax return!

Senate Bill SB-2099 will require us to put on our
2009 1040 federal tax form all guns that you have our own.

It will require fingerprints and a tax of $50 per gun.

This bill was introduced on February 24, 2009, by the Obama staff. BUT, this bill will only become public knowledge 30 days after the new law becomes effective! This is an amendment to the Internal Revenue Act of 1986. This means that the Finance Committee has passed this without the Senate voting on it at all.
Trust Obama? You must be kidding!

The full text of the IRS amendment is on the U.S.
Senate homepage: U.S. Senate. You can find the bill by doing a search by the bill number, SB-2099. You know who to call; I strongly suggest you do. Please send a copy of this e-mail to every gun owner you know.

Text of H.R.45 as Introduced in House: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009:
Text of H.R.45 as Introduced in House: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 - U.S.... OpenCongress

Obama's Congress is now starting on the firearms confiscation bill. If it passes, gun owners will become criminals if you don't fully comply.

It has begun... Whatever Obama's "Secret Master Plan"
is... this is just the 'tip of the iceberg!'

Very Important for you to be aware of a new bill HR
45 introduced into the House. This is the Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sale Act of 2009.

Even gun shop owners didn't know about this because the government is trying to fly it under the radar as a 'minor' IRS revision, and, as usual, the 'political' lawmakers did not read this bill before signing and approving it!

To find out about this - go to any government website and type in HR 45 or Goggle HR 45 Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sales Act of 2009. You will get all the information.

Basically this would make it illegal to own a firearm
- any rifle with a clip or ANY pistol unless: 1) It is registered
2) You are fingerprinted 3) You supply a current Driver's License
4) You supply your Social Security number 5) You will submit to a physical & mental evaluation at any time of their choosing

Each update change or ownership through private or public sale must be reported and costs $25. Failure to do so you automatically lose the right to own a firearm and are subject up to a year in jail.

There is a child provision clause on page 16 section
305 stating a child-access provision. Gun must be locked and inaccessible to any child under 18. They would have the right to come and inspect that you are storing your gun safely away from accessibility to children and fine is punishable for up to 5 years in prison.

If you think this is a joke - go to the website and take your pick of many options to read this. It is long and lengthy.
But, more and more people are becoming aware of this. Pass the word along. Any hunters in your family pass this along.

This is just a "termite" approach to complete confiscation of guns and disarming of our society to the point we have no defense - chip away a little here and there until the goal is accomplished before anyone realizes it.

This is one to act on whether you own a gun or not..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HappyPuppy said:


> Thanks guys, I'll probably go in on Sat and get this started. Didn't figure I'd ever buy a gun but I'm sure not going to turn these down now that I have them. I just want to be legal enough in case I ever need to use them and to do some target shooting.
> 
> quote: (Make My Day states~ w/in 10ft of my home and feel my lifes in danger, dial .357). << I LOVE IT!!! LOL
> 
> ...


This is a soapbox issue for me, and if we all as government monkies understood what our DUTIES are as CITIZENS of the United States of America then we would know that in THIS country people have the POWER.. But that was before the Obamanation...... dissssgusting tsk tsk.. Oklahoma already sold out in many ways, so I moved to Idaho... One of the last CONSTITUTIONAL STATES... I say if "you"(people) wanna be a commie or socialist or live in a POLICE STATE; go to EFFIN EUROPE its already there take your pick.. ya know?


----------

